# Worming Puppies???



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
Please could you give advise re worming my pups.I have booked them in with the vet for a health check & worming,but on reading some replies i am worried they may pick up some infection at the vets.
Do you think it is best to worm them myself? which is best Drontal or Panacur?
What have other people done.I was also worried about moving them in this cold weather,although I do have a warming pad.
My only concern is giving them the wrong doseage or too much.
Any advise greatly appreciated


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi, the puppies should be wormed at 2,4,6 and 8 weeks of age? i dont know how old your puppies are but if very young i would leave taking them to the vets until about 6 - 8 weeks. you can still buy the wormer from the vets and will need to weigh the puppies for the correct dosage? both drontal and panacur are very good wormers.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

forgot to say the worming should carry on with the new owners by their own vet?


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks archiebabie,they are still very young,2 weeks on thursday.
I am just concerned about giving such young pups wormer myself.
they are only small pups shih tzu,s.
I have also heard some bad things re Panacur.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i buy my drontal online .its usually delivered within a day or 2 ,drontal puppy for the pups and drontal plus for mummy


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi terriermaid,
Thanks for replying,do you worm your own young pups?And has it been o.k?
sorry I am a worry guts


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi, thats ok. you should be fine as long as you weigh the puppies for the correct dosage? i have used both but did prefer drontal to be honest?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

yes i worm my own pups ,i changed to drontal because i found it easier to use and they only require 1 dose fortnightly ,where as you have to give panacure over 3 days ,lol they hate drontal and try and spit it outbut the bottle comes with it own syringe,so makes it easier ,you just have to weigh the pups


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

my puppies are little pugs so quite small like yours, the first 2 week one is a doddle tbh its as the little monkeys get older and seem to know whats coming that the trouble starts you usually have as much on you as go in their little mouths!!!


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

o.k thank you for the advise,I have seen the wormer Drontal on sale at Petsathome,there is one close to me.I will probably leave the vet check for another few weeks until they are bigger and stronger.:thumbup:


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

yes i would keep them in the warm for now unless you are really worried about something


----------



## baillieswells (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been using Panacur liquid for as long as I have had Border Terriers. Over thirty years. One advantage is that it is relatively safe and difficult to overdose. When I lived in Aberdeenshire my vet told me of the occasion when he was visiting a farm to worm some horses, his Golden Retriever drank half a bucket which he had left in the back of the estate with no iil effects.

I treat my Border Terriers between three and four weeks using the recommended 0.5 ml/kg on three consecutive days. At this age I generally mix it with some Welpi as I am just starting on the weaning process. The puppies lap it up. I treat again at eight weeks, twelve weeks, six months and a year. Remember to treat the bitch as well, and any other dog which has been in contact with the puppies.


----------

